# حجر نيزك القلب ..



## لا مستحيل (25 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حجـر وجدته في رملة نجران شرق منطقة نجران في رمـال الربع الخــالي .. هـ الحجــر يشبه القلب الأنسان ولاكن متحجر شكل ولون وتشكيل وعليه خطوط وأشياء غريبه جداً 

الكلام عن هالحجر يطــول حجـر معجـزه // سبحان الله 


وصل سعره من سيده إماراتيه خمس مية الف درهم 

ومستشار المـاني يراسلني من المـانيا على ايميلي بعد ماشاف الصور ويريد الحصول عليه بمبلغ مليون دولار >> ونا رافض //


واسعار كثير وبصراحه هو لقلبي اقرب واغلى من أية قيمه ماليه لأنه حجر رباني سبحان اللي خلقه :thumbs_up:

YouTube - ‫ظ†ظٹط²ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظ„ط¨‬&lrm;


----------

